# How long before blood taken?



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been off the jewce since Oct 10th. Just orals thru Oct 13th.  I am waiting to make an appt with my doc for blood work to get a referral to and endo (smell mo like outdo). 

How long do I need to be off before I can get a test showing I'm in the dirt?

Last shot was Oct 10 and was 1.25 grams of test e, 1g NPP.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2013)

You have to give it time for the test to clear out and metabolize so your levels aren't supraphysiologically or artificially high. You'd also have to wait for your pituitary to come back online and send out some sort of LH and FSH since it might arouse suspicion if those values are <.2. 

Question: are you positive you're in the dirt and just want the test to show the doctor or are you purposely trying to get a lower reading? (All hypothetically speaking of course )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> You have to give it time for the test to clear out and metabolize so your levels aren't supraphysiologically or artificially high. You'd also have to wait for your pituitary to come back online and send out some sort of LH and FSH since it might arouse suspicion if those values are <.2.
> 
> Question: are you positive you're in the dirt and just want the test to show the doctor or are you purposely trying to get a lower reading? (All hypothetically speaking of course )



No hypotheticals here 

My primary knows about my use and has actually been supportive if you can believe that. He's offered to monitor things for me as I go along. We spoke a while back about TRT. This was the last time I came off for baby making purposes. My total test was 236 and LH and FSH were -397937493 lol

He would have referred me than but I told him I had a meet coming up haha... 

There is an excel spreadsheet I have seen once or twice that actually will calculate your levels. I should try and find that. It calculates the half life or something.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 24, 2013)

At least 4-6 weeks. I would do Private Mdlabs first just to be sure...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No hypotheticals here
> 
> My primary knows about my use and has actually been supportive if you can believe that. He's offered to monitor things for me as I go along. We spoke a while back about TRT. This was the last time I came off for baby making purposes. My total test was 236 and LH and FSH were -397937493 lol
> 
> ...



WEEEEELLLLLL in that case lol... He probably won't care what your pituitary shows so just wait till the ester clears. I believe the terminal/elimination half life of test e is around 7-8days and you're taking pretty big doses so I'd give it 3wks at least. Like Big White said, 4 wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> At least 4-6 weeks. I would do Private Mdlabs first just to be sure...



Not in my state... I want to see if Quest Diagnostics does it though... 




Docd187123 said:


> WEEEEELLLLLL in that case lol... He probably won't care what your pituitary shows so just wait till the ester clears. I believe the terminal/elimination half life of test e is around 7-8days and you're taking pretty big doses so I'd give it 3wks at least. Like Big White said, 4 wouldn't be bad either.



I think 4 weeks is about right... I wanted a more accurate number not to conceal anything, but honestly its because coming off sucks more than BigHerm


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not in my state... I want to see if Quest Diagnostics does it though...
> 
> 
> There may be some other options in your state even if you can't do Privatemdlabs bc of your state's medical billing laws look into direct labs I believe the name is or many take at home sample labs can bypass this too.
> ...



Not saying you're trying to conceal anything but if he had to explain why he put you on TRT without taking multiple tests and some numbers coming back screwy etc. I know about the coming off part, I had a PCT not too long ago. 

Ps is there a place I can sign up to see exactlY how much BigHerm sucks? You know, for the name of science?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No hypotheticals here
> 
> My primary knows about my use and has actually been supportive if you can believe that. He's offered to monitor things for me as I go along. We spoke a while back about TRT. This was the last time I came off for baby making purposes. My total test was 236 and LH and FSH were -397937493 lol
> 
> ...


Yes your natty test is very low and lh is too lol. Get some had a nice graph on aromasin but I'm sure you can switch chemicals. I think your buddy pik had one here as we'll


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 24, 2013)

I could pull up the half-life formula and do some calculations in excel, I'd just need to know what your injection schedule was because we're not talking about one dose decaying, but multiple doses that built up in your system. So how many mg was each dose, how many doses / week, and how long were you on for?


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 24, 2013)

fwiw, I had bloods done 14 days out from 500mg/cyp and my levels were in the 1400's. I believe labcorp's limit is 1100. I just told my doc that I had just taken my TRT dose a few days before and thats why it was high. Back to the point, I would wait at least 6 weeks. The longer the better. Good luck..


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 24, 2013)

My last pin on a 600mg test run was August 19th, did a two week wait and 4 weeks of PCT.  My blood draw was 23 days after last clomid.  My LH was high at 8.8 and my test was at 768.  I'm 45 and looking to get on prescribed TRT so those weren't the numbers I was looking for.  Bottom line, for me 3 weeks after PCT was not long enough, for what that's worth.  I'll try again in 3 weeks.

Plug you cycle into this calculator, it will give you a day by day of what your levels should be.  I think the half life they use for test E and C is a little long, but still, it's a good reference point.
http://pct.befit4free.net/


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 24, 2013)

with test cyp i have to wait 4 weeks, also give the blood late in the afternoon. you would be surprised how much it drops between morning and late afternoon


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 24, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> with test cyp i have to wait 4 weeks, also give the blood late in the afternoon. you would be surprised how much it drops between morning and late afternoon



Interesting.  I ran a CMP with mine so it was a fasting draw in the morning


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 24, 2013)

hey coach.  I was gona pm you.  instead ill post.

its for pct but you can see when the compounds will be at minimum.  select.number of compounds and select your pin schedule then gauge it as reference.


http://pct.befit4free.net/

if this post ends up at the bottom of page one...nobody will care. (hope its first post of page two)


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No hypotheticals here
> 
> My primary knows about my use and has actually been supportive if you can believe that. He's offered to monitor things for me as I go along. We spoke a while back about TRT. *This was the last time I came off for baby making purposes*. My total test was 236 and LH and FSH were -397937493 lol
> 
> ...



oh...babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 24, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> hey coach.  I was gona pm you.  instead ill post.
> 
> its for pct but you can see when the compounds will be at minimum.  select.number of compounds and select your pin schedule then gauge it as reference.
> 
> ...



I wish I would have thought of that


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 24, 2013)

id say 4-6 weeks aswell


----------



## Ironraider (Oct 25, 2013)

I had my blood drawn a little over a month ago, and my doc said my test values were way to high...1500> on my serum and 58 on my free test, which is double the amount for "high normal".  She stated that I have high cholesterol...based on low HDL and high LDL. She mentioned that could be created by the free test levels running through my blood.  I was taking Test prop, NPP, and mast.  Since they are all short esters...I dropped in order to get my blood taken again on 11/1.  Her husband is an HRT specialist, not an endo...his total focus is on HRT with various ways and means to get everything in order.  He just doesn't say, here take 250 mgs of test a week and call me in three months.  So I'm looking forward in visiting with him.

My doc was very cool...and I shared with her what I was taking...she said that is fine, but it should be monitored just to make certains things don't get out of whack.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ironraider said:


> I had my blood drawn a little over a month ago, and my doc said my test values were way to high...1500> on my serum and 58 on my free test, which is double the amount for "high normal".  She stated that I have high cholesterol...based on low HDL and high LDL. She mentioned that could be created by the free test levels running through my blood.  I was taking Test prop, NPP, and mast.  Since they are all short esters...I dropped in order to get my blood taken again on 11/1.  Her husband is an HRT specialist, not an endo...his total focus is on HRT with various ways and means to get everything in order.  He just doesn't say, here take 250 mgs of test a week and call me in three months.  So I'm looking forward in visiting with him.
> 
> My doc was very cool...and I shared with her what I was taking...she said that is fine, but it should be monitored just to make certains things don't get out of whack.



Thought this might be helpful to you, from Anabolics by William Llewellyn



> “Drostanolone should have a stronger negative effect on “the hepatic management of cholesterol than testosterone or nandrolone due to its non-aromatizable nature, but a weaker impact than c-17 alpha alkylated steroids. Anabolic/androgenic steroids may also adversely affect blood pressure and triglycerides, reduce endothelial relaxation, and support left ventricular hypertrophy, all potentially increasing the risk of cardiovascular disease and myocardial infarction.
> 
> To help reduce cardiovascular strain it is advised to maintain an active cardiovascular exercise program and minimize the intake of saturated fats, cholesterol, and simple carbohydrates at all times during active AAS administration. Supplementing with fish oils (4 grams per day) and a natural cholesterol/antioxidant formula such as Lipid Stabil or a product with comparable ingredients.
> 
> Excerpt From: Llewellyn, William. “Anabolics.” iBooks.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree with the 4-6 weeks but more towards 6. Thing is that half lifes are calculated averages. Some people can process cyp or e 1-2 days different on either side of the calculated half life


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2013)

Love the answers guys, this has to be one of the best forums for TRT info out there.

I also hate the answers. F you guys. 6 weeks? 

What do you guys think of me running daily injects of Test No Ester so I don't kill my ****ing self?


----------



## creekrat (Oct 27, 2013)

Tne run every day and then stopping a few days before testing would definitely work


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

It's 3 weeks since my last injection.

Low test is serious shit.

I am depressed, lethargic, no sex drive (sorry herm),I feel like I am getting sick which I have not been for a couple years, I am cold all the time and my belly has grown. 

God knows what is actually going on internally at this point. 3 more weeks of this shit? 

I am ready to start shooting TNE daily for relief and stop a week out from bloods.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds about how it was for me before going on trt. That shit does suck


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's 3 weeks since my last injection.
> 
> Low test is serious shit.
> 
> ...



Imagine how you would feel if you were also not injured and training balls out, I wanted to quit training until I got on test some years back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Imagine how you would feel if you were also not injured and training balls out, I wanted to quit training until I got on test some years back.



I want to train in my head by there is zero drive to get in the car and go


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I want to train in my head by there is zero drive to get in the car and go



Dealt with the same shit myself brother...it's always best to just go regardless. Once you're in the gym and warming up on squats the planets will align and you'll see a beam of light shine down from the heavens onto the power rack bestowing you with the grace and willpower to squat! Hahahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Dealt with the same shit myself brother...it's always best to just go regardless. Once you're in the gym and warming up on squats the planets will align and you'll see a beam of light shine down from the heavens onto the power rack bestowing you with the grace and willpower to squat! Hahahaha



Yeah except my adductor is mangled. Can't squat can't pull can't bench. FML


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah except my adductor is mangled. Can't squat can't pull can't bench. FML



Was not aware of the adductor injury. If you point your toes in more instead of out, you can remove the groin and adductors somewhat from the lift and still squat. I was able to with a groin injury but obviously dropped the weight some. I didn't want my motor pathways to degrade so I at least kept up on the movement with light weights. Wishing you a speedy recovery nonetheless POB


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Was not aware of the adductor injury. If you point your toes in more instead of out, you can remove the groin and adductors somewhat from the lift and still squat. I was able to with a groin injury but obviously dropped the weight some. I didn't want my motor pathways to degrade so I at least kept up on the movement with light weights. Wishing you a speedy recovery nonetheless POB



Toe position makes no difference for me. I squat with a width that most guys need a multi ply suit to do. There is no getting my adductor out of the squat. 

Maybe I will just head in and throw dumbbells around. 

Then again maybe I will go polish off a bottle of scotch.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Toe position makes no difference for me. I squat with a width that most guys need a multi ply suit to do. There is no getting my adductor out of the squat.
> 
> Maybe I will just head in and throw dumbbells around.
> 
> Then again maybe I will go polish off a bottle of scotch.



Damn man, at least scotch isn't that bad of a consolation prize


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

Got some new cigars coming UPS too. Rocky Patel, so I am excited about that


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Got some new cigars coming UPS too. Rocky Patel, so I am excited about that



Can we get some drunken POB posts later today lol??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

Watch the shout. I try to avoid the threads if I tie one on lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2013)

Brand of scotch, please?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Brand of scotch, please?



Lately a 12 year old Glenlivet. Otherwise it's ballwhinie or however it's spelled or Johnnie Walker Blue Label.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2013)

Coming up on 6 weeks this coming thursday. So I will be scheduling the appointment and will get going on this. Can't wait. I feel like dog shit.


----------

